
The U.S. has a staggering pilot shortage - bkohlmann
http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/27/news/companies/pilot-shortage-figures/index.html
======
gpawl
> Over the next two decades, 87 new pilots need to be trained and ready to fly
> a commercial airliner every day in order to meet our insatiable demand to
> travel by air.

> That's one every 15 minutes.

uh....

